# oddsides



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

hi ive just bred a tumbler with different colors in each wing ! why and how does such athing arise ?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Photo? Is it a pied bird with color in one wing and white in the other.....or is it two distinct colors on separate wings..............e.g. ash red on one wing and blue grizzle on the other?? If the latter is could be a true mosaic.


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

its two distinct colors on separate wings mate


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Pictures please!


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

wish i could , i will ask a friend to take photos.


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Sounds like it could be a chimera/mosaic hard to say without any photo. This link to Ron Huntley's genetics page may be of assistance to you in identifying what you may have. 

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/mosaics.html


----------

